# Sweet and Sour Fruit



## kadesma (Jun 4, 2012)

This is easy and can be made any time of year.Use dried prunes, figs, apricots, pears, they will be great with sausages or a meat terrine. Eat them as you would a "pickle" They can be refrigerated indefinitely just make sure they are covered in their sterile jars with the spiced vinegar.
You will need 1 lb. of let's say figs pack the fruit in a sterile jar. Pour in 1-1/4 c. of good red vinegar. enough to cover the fruit completely, now add 3 Tab.  of sugar and 8 whole cloves and 1/2 teas. of fresh grated cinnamon, cover the jar shake to blend and refrigerate. You can sample the next day  after 24 hrs,  but these will benefit from at least a weeks mellowing. This will yield 1 pint. 
enjoy
kades


----------

